# VDL Douglas/VDL Arkansas



## CVSHotShot (3 February 2009)

Just wondering what you all would think of a 2yo filly by VDL Douglas out of a VDL Arkansas mare?

Im not really familiar with the VDL line TBH, anyone got any opinions, temperment wise etc? x


----------



## volatis (3 February 2009)

VDL is just the name of the stallion station that owns them, rather than a particular bloodline. Not really up on Dutch horses so can't help much on that front


----------



## birchave0 (3 February 2009)

try looking here
http://www.irelandhorse.com/Off%20main%20pages/Ard%20VDL%20Douglas.htm

he used to stand at Ard Cherry stud in Ireland


----------



## DRSsporthorses (3 February 2009)

If you are looking for a serious performance prospect, then you've got it!

Douglas is a super stallion who stood in Ireland for a few seasons before going to back to VDL, where he now stands. He is a big boy and has a ton of scope. Douglas is by Darco out of a Capitol mare. 

Arkansas is just lovely and I have mare in foal to him due in May. He is producing some serious jumpers in Ireland currently. He has more blood than Douglas. Arkansas is by Acobat II out of a preferent Silvano mare (Silvano by Le Mexico) He is now standing at Kylemore Stud. Arkansas will not put the size on the foal and needs a large mare, but Douglas at 17h will definitely add the size.

Here is the link to Kylemore: http://www.kylemorestud.com/htmlsite/News.asp

Good luck!


----------



## 7888 (3 February 2009)

VDL Douglas is a super fella - saw him at VDL about 18 months ago - very big but with such serious scope on him! I know that VDL were thrilled with him and it is normal for VDL to ship out the young stallions to other countries for them to cover and put some performance blood into the resident mares.

Make sure your filly is registered with the KWPN - and attends the gradings here in the UK - this will make her and her progeny much more valuable

If you do subsequently breed from her - make sure you go for a very fine blood stallion - something close to Quidam de Revel because Douglas is a big chap and Darco throws big 'uns as well. Have fun


----------



## BallyshanHorses (4 February 2009)

We have had three by arkansas out of a cavalier royale mare and they have fantastic temperaments.One qualified for the world championships in lanaken last year and another was sold to america.we retained the full sister and she had a foal by douglas.He was a beautiful horse and was sold as a foal.
Log onto our website and check out progeny achievements where you will find Ballyshan Arkansas and also the gallery and video to find Ballyshan Versace.
______________________________
www.ballyshanhorses.webs.com


----------



## CVSHotShot (4 February 2009)

Oh thats great info everyone!
She a 2yo bought by a friend of mine, so im sure he will appreciate the positive feedback.
she isnt registered with KWPN tho...but has blue papers with ISH? x


----------



## Fiona (4 February 2009)

An ISH blue book is for horses whose breeding is partly unrecorded or unapproved.  A full ISH book is green.  

Irish Horse Board entry for VDL Arkansas

http://www.irishsporthorse.com/_fileupload/sol/St_fr_Hd.htm

Can't find VDL douglas - sorry.  

Fiona


----------



## Halfstep (4 February 2009)

VDL Douglas is the same as Ard Douglas.  Nice stallion, top bloodlines.


----------



## Fiona (4 February 2009)

Still can't find him (thanks though).

Fiona


----------



## DRSsporthorses (4 February 2009)

VDL Arkansas is fully approved ISH and AES.

VDL Douglas is approved AES.


----------



## CVSHotShot (5 February 2009)

Thanks for that info all.

...Fiona..i will have to mention that to him about her passport, surely he shud have a green one then with her breeding?... x


----------



## Fiona (5 February 2009)

Above poster might have explained it though.  If only one side of the family is IHB approved and registered, then  they prob give a blue book rather than a green (even though VDL Douglas is approved it is with another studbook).

Anyone in the know would understand that though (ie not think any less of the horse)

Fiona


----------



## hilly (7 February 2009)

Ard VDL Douglas was classified as S2 with the Irish Horse Board after failing their veterinary examination (sidebone issues) and is now back in Holland.

Explains why you won't find much online info on him via the HB website.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and also, the blue passport.

VDL Arkansas is Fully Approved and has moved to Kylemore this season.


----------



## CVSHotShot (7 February 2009)

Omg...I had actually heard he had issues with one of his hooves, but was under the impression that as it could possibly be hereditary he wouldnt be aloud to be used as a covering stallion?


----------



## hilly (8 February 2009)

Although a stallion can be classified as S1 or S2, it didn't mean that the IHB or it's successor, HSI, could actually ban a stallion from covering duties. That could be fun to enforce!

The Douglas case, between the HB and his owners, ended up in the High Court, (hence public knowledge, not telling tales out of school about this particular stallion  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and I'd imagine there would be a string of similar cases if the powers-that-be attempted to completely strike stallions off the register. 

It's up to breeders to read between the lines sometimes and an S1 or S2 classification may flag issues, sometimes conformation or unrecorded pedigrees or veterinary issues.

It's also up to each studbook to interpret veterinary results; one studbook's 'poison' might be treated more liberally elsewhere.

Some breeders/buyers aren't put off by sidebones which are quite common in the 'draught' breeds.

The problem with potential broodmares is some issues, e.g bone chips, wind, etc can lie dormant for one generation but will be seen in their progeny instead.


----------



## denise_kearney (13 May 2009)

Hi,

I have a mare by VDL Ard Douglas, and have bred 5 foals by VDL Arkansas. The douglas mare is out of a cavalier royale x chou chin chow. Her mother was fully approved by the ihb and has a green passport, but as we couldnt get a green passport for our mare we registered her with the AES so her breeding continues to be fully approved. We did this due to 'passport colour discrimation', as a blue passport seems to be seen as a bad thing to buyers. Her foals in turn have been registered with the AES.  

The Arkansas mares have all gone on to to do well in young horse classes, my first ICB Argento ( known now as Carlingford Touch) was placed 2nd in a breeders challenge, the next year ICB Arkan Diamond came 3rd in this class the week after jumping with only 4 faults in the 4 y olds in dublin. She has went on to jump 5 y olds with clement mc mahon. I also have ICB Arkan expression who won a loose jumping class and placed well in 4 y olds. 

They are all athletic with a lot of intelligence, and have loose paces.

Im sure your friend will be very happy with her 2 y old.


----------

